# من يحب صناعه الطائرات---ادخل



## mo7a2009 (2 يناير 2007)

يوجد مركز لتعليم صناعه الطائرات الصغيره بامبابه يسمى "نادى هواه رياضات الجو" يمكنك ان تكون عضو به فهو داخل "المعهد القومى للتدريب على الطيران -- مطار امبابه" كل يوم جمعه:12: اما اذا كنت تريد ملفات لتصميمات حقيقيه لطائرات يمكنك تصميم مثلها اليك هذا الملف المرفق فى تصميمات لطائرات حقيقيه و تجريبيه ولكن بالتفصيل--------شكرا


----------



## أيمن الوحش (3 يناير 2007)

أخي ممكن تعطينا تفاصيل اكتر عن هذا المركز 
ماهي نشاطاته 
ماهي رسوم الاشتراك 
وكده يعني 
شكرا


----------



## AEROSPACE_2000 (3 يناير 2007)

فتح الملف يحتاج الى الباسورد


----------



## mo7a2009 (3 يناير 2007)

باسورد فك الملف ahmedpack


----------



## mo7a2009 (3 يناير 2007)

ايمن الوحش انا لا اعرف بالتحديد الرسوم ولكن كل ما اعرفه انها رسوم رمزيه يمكنك الذهاب والسؤال هناك فى اليوم الذى قلته لك


----------



## kouider (9 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## AEROSPACE_2000 (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن الرازى (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ولكن نريد معلومات اكثر هل انت من مصر


----------



## ابن الرازى (24 أبريل 2007)

فتح الملف يحتاج لباسوورد


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 أبريل 2007)

ياليتنا كنا معكم


----------



## mo7a2009 (26 أبريل 2007)

الملف انا كنت واخده من واحد و كان عاملوا باسورد مش انا الى عاميلها يا جماعه 
شكرا


----------



## mo7a2009 (26 أبريل 2007)

و الباسورد اهه ahmedpack


----------



## طيار مقاتل197 (26 أبريل 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء
الاشتراك فى هذه النوادى رمزى انا كنت مشترك من فترة طويلة فى احدى اندية الطيران وعما اعتقد كانت 20 جنيه سنويا
اهم نشاطات هذه الاندية 
طائرات النماذج 
القفز المظلى 
وانا كنت ممارس للقفز المظلى


----------



## 3adel (26 أبريل 2007)

......................
Thank you
.......................


----------



## احمدالعياده (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بك


----------



## خالد درويش (2 مايو 2007)

طيار مقاتل197 قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء
> الاشتراك فى هذه النوادى رمزى انا كنت مشترك من فترة طويلة فى احدى اندية الطيران وعما اعتقد كانت 20 جنيه سنويا
> اهم نشاطات هذه الاندية
> طائرات النماذج
> ...


أنا كنت مشترك فى نادى نماذج الطائرات وعملت عدة نماذج اكبرها نموذج النورس
الكلام دة كان سنة 1979 وكان الاشتراك على ما أذكر 3 جنية فقط تصوروا


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

